# Brown bottle from U D Co.



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is a brown bottle I found that I really like.  It has an interesting shape.  I like the squared ridge on the shoulders of it.
 It has a seam that stops before the lip, as shown in the picture.  The seam is from corner to corner, not up the centre of the sides.
 On the bottom, it says U D CO.  and there is a number 6.
 It is 6 inches tall, 2.5 inches wide, and 1.5 inches deep.  
 Any ideas on what it might have been used for?  Anybody know what the U D Co. is?

 Thanks!
 Claire


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 8, 2011)

> Any ideas on what it might have been used for? Anybody know what the U D Co. is?


 
 Hello Claire,

 Welcome and thanks for bringing the bottles. I think this one may have been a product of the United Drug Co., that became Rexall, and was once headed by Justin Dart.

 It might have contained sundry items from lotion to Rubbing Alcohol...




From.






 Barbara Wawa for Rexall.


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Surfaceone!  I had never heard of the United Drug company!  What a neat story.  I can see definite similarities with that pic you posted in the shape of the bottle.  That is so cool.  I'm excited about these bottles I found in the barn - it's like a little history lesson and treasure trove all in one!  I will see if any more bottles surface with that logo.  I suppose maybe the one I have is older than the one that is pictured because it isn't a screw cap?  I don't know how to estimate age.


----------



## epackage (Jul 8, 2011)

There's also a green one in this form...


----------



## Scotiaspinner (Jul 8, 2011)

Cool!  I want the whole collection of colors now!


----------

